# S10 redo... Tre5 Customs



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

This one is a little different for me. He wants the rear notch and crossmember redone, new cylinder mounts all around (eliminating the coils), a new smooth sheetmetal bedfloor, 3 Kinetiks mounted inbetween the stock bedfloor and the new bedfloor, and some other cleaning up. The kicker for me that makes it different is that he doesn't want it to lay. I am going to put it about 1" away from laying the ground effects.
Anyway, here is how it looks now. This is all the way layed out with the current setup.








the current setup in the bed.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

as always im watchin and learnin homie


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn, it's just one after another for you. What's your current backlog?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

One (of the many) reasons why Tre5 is so busy is he works on ONE vehicle exclusively and gets it done quickly. Aside from the fact that his fab work is amazing, he's not juggling 10 projects at once, so people see results.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Jul 1 2010, 02:30 PM~17937630
> *Damn, it's just one after another for you. What's your current backlog?
> *


Current back log is not that impressive. I have this truck till the 17th, then another Acura TL, then my first bag job as Tre5 Customs, then cutting up the camaro to lay. So I am only booked for 5 weeks as of now.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 1 2010, 06:48 PM~17939111
> *Current back log is not that impressive. I have this truck till the 17th, then another Acura TL, then my first bag job as Tre5 Customs, then cutting up the camaro to lay. So I am only booked for 5 weeks as of now.
> *


Do you have a "1st job", or is Tre5 it?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Tre5 is my job


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

you know whats bad? i get on lil just to see what YOU do.


----------



## bigjake281 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Jul 3 2010, 01:21 AM~17950916
> *you know whats bad? i get on lil just to see what YOU do.
> *


thats not bad man i do the same thing


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

sorry for the lack of updates so far. I haven't even touched it. 4th of July weekend is busy. I will be getting started tomorrow.


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INFULLFX (Aug 20, 2009)

THE DRIVE FOR THE DROP OFF WAS A BIT HECTIC BUT I WOULDN'T OF MADE IT IF I DIDN'T THINK IT WOULD BE WORTH IT. I CAN BE A HEADACHE CUS I GOT MY OWN IDEAS BATTLING ME TO JUST LET IT GO BUT WITH THE WAY TRE5/HYDROHOLIC FAM HAS BEEN TREATING ME I RECOMMEND THEM TO ANYONE OUT THERE THINKING BOUT JUICING UP YOUR RIDE. I APPRECIATE THE PATIENCE YOU GUYS HAVE AND THE WILLINGNESS TO HEAR ME OUT EVEN IF ALL I HAVE IS CRAZED THOUGHTS/IDEAS. I KNOW THE BLUE DEMON IS IN GOOD HANDS JUST CAN'T WAIT TO HAVE ALL THE ISSUES WORKED OUT AND DRIVE IT WITH EASE KNOWING ITS LIFTIN RIGHT, DRIVING SMOOTHER, AND NOT WORRYING IF ITS GONNA MAKE IT..

THANK YOU TO TRE5---HYDROHOLIC FAM FOR ALL YOUR EFFORT YOU GUYS PUT INTO YOUR WORK, GOOD TO KNOW YOU GUYS ARE AMONG THOSE THAT CARE BOUT HOW YOUR SIGNATURE IS REPRESENTED ON EACH RIDE YOU DO...


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright, finally first day of work...
you can see the old bridge still on the driver's side and thew new one on the passanger side.








I made the new ones out of 3/16" plate that were CNC plasma cut (thanks Josh). I made them long enough to get rid of the existing notches. The old notches were a piece of 2X5 welded on top of the frame rails. The outside had a piece of 5/16" overlapping the joint... I am not sure if it was big enough LOL. Anyway, end of the day both notches are done.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

You guys do miracles to cars I wish I could do that  :cheesy:


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Jul 6 2010, 08:11 PM~17977974
> *You, GUY do miracles to cars I wish I could do that   :cheesy:
> *


Fixed it for ya :biggrin: It's a solo operation-which makes it even more impressive!
Keep up the good work man :thumbsup:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Really diggin those notches Jeremy! Makes it flow a lot nicer! I'm gonna stop by on friday to get that shirt. I'll hit you up friday.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I am out of your size now Ethan. I will be making some more, but I am not sure when.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

Please tell me you're ditching the leaf springs. I snapped a couple leaf springs back in the day on my old truck.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 6 2010, 10:14 PM~17979453
> *I am out of your size now Ethan. I will be making some more, but I am not sure when.
> *


Damn! I really wanna know what the hell happened to mine. Put your old Benz on the new ones! I loved that ride!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Clean as usual!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 6 2010, 08:07 PM~17977924
> *Alright, finally first day of work...
> you can see the old bridge still on the driver's side and thew new one on the passanger side.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAID TL (Jan 7, 2010)

any updates today ?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

day 2. Rear suspension is just about done. I still need to box in the rear frame where the notch ends and get a fresh coat of paint on everything.








































I decided to do a simple 2 link setup in the rear. Only getting around 8" of lift (using an 8" cylinder) the 2 link works perfectly. Since the owner of the truck doesn't want to lay all the way out I was able to utilize the factory leaf spring hangers up front. It also allows the gas tank to remain in the factory location. The combination of all this helps keep the costs down for the owner.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Lookin' good brotha!!!


----------



## LAID TL (Jan 7, 2010)

ask and recieve :biggrin: :biggrin: lookin good cant wait to see it the final product ..... im gettin super antsy !!! Stock sucks LOL


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 8 2010, 10:02 PM~17997580
> *day 2. Rear suspension is just about done. I still need to box in the rear frame where the notch ends and get a fresh coat of paint on everything.
> 
> 
> ...


ive thought about doing a 2 link setup for a while, but ive been curious would there be any problem with the diff swaying from side to side while driving? i would greatly appreciate the feedback


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

With a 2 link, the axle movement swaying side to side isn't really an issue. They are actually pretty stiff. It will however limit the truck from pulling big sides.


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 9 2010, 08:51 AM~18001544
> *With a 2 link, the axle movement swaying side to side isn't really an issue. They are actually pretty stiff. It will however limit the truck from pulling big sides.
> *



are you gonna use a panhard bar on the 2-link? you also could of done a simple forward 3 link with panhard, you would get a pretty good side to side. i did a 2-link in the past and it bound up too much for my liking.


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

looks good. very clean..


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

way to hi-jack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 9 2010, 10:51 AM~18001544
> *With a 2 link, the axle movement swaying side to side isn't really an issue. They are actually pretty stiff. It will however limit the truck from pulling big sides.
> *


ooo alright, well as for now im not really worrying about side to side i just want some thing for the lock up and im not too fond of the whole mono leaf setup...


----------



## bigjake281 (Nov 27, 2009)

very nice bro u do some clean work. . i wish u wer doign a arms on that so i could get a set. is that the mightymax that you did in the other bay???


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks Great like always


Just seen that Mitsu Mighty Max in the background in Mini Truckin getting the AVS door treatment :biggrin: September page 70


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep. That is the Mitsu I built for a buddy of mine. It is staying here for another couple months, then it will be going home to Dallas, TX.

This truck is kicking my behind! It spent some time in New York, so every single bolt is rusted and doesn't want to come out. 5 hours to get one side of the front suspension R&R'd. Tomorrow I will get the other side done and the cylinder mounts in. Hopefully even the rear suspension will be wrapped up. The paint is drying right now.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 9 2010, 06:54 PM~18005590
> *
> 
> This truck is kicking my behind! It spent some time in New York, so every single bolt is rusted and doesn't want to come out. 5 hours to get one side of the front suspension R&R'd. *


Now you know how us poor shmucks feel out here in the salt belt. I always dread the tear down process. hno: 

I like the curved notch replacement. Looking good as usual,


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

more progress. I couldn't use the threaded sleeves up front because the cylinder goes up so high in the coil bucket. So, I just cut some sleeves that fit over the cylinder and welded them to a doughnut that rests against the coil bucket when installed. I also started on the frame work for the new bed floor.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

nice and ooooooh page 3 starter lol


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter+Jul 9 2010, 04:54 PM~18005590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Co-signed! Nothing more fun than trying to work on a car that has seen Minnesota winters! We were lucky enough to find a car from cali to get a couple parts off of for my regal! Man was I jealous of people in cali after how easy it was to take off and clean the parts up! :biggrin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

took yesterday off from the truck to do some house shopping and stay out of the 116 temperatures for a day.


----------



## INFULLFX (Aug 20, 2009)

PIECES OF THE PUZZLE ARE NICELY COMING TOGETHER. HOPE THE NEXT FEW PIECES CAN FIT JUST AS NICE...

GOT THE WHEES ON ORDER, GONNA MAKE PLANS WITH BODY SHOP, AND I HAVE A LITTLE RAZZLE DAZZLE TO ADD MYSELF. HOPE IT TURNS OUT GOOD AND NOT HAVE TO BUY ANOTHER FENDER JAJA..

ONCE AGAIN HOMIE THANX FOR THE LONG HOURS AND COPING WITH HEAT UNDER THE WELDING LEAD...KEEP IT PIMPIN, PIMPIN!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Am I missing something or is there no access panel? I'm looking on my cell and it all looks spot welded in one piece.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The access panel is the tailgate, LOL. Just open the tailgate and slide the batteries out the back if you ever need to.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

just like mcds, ba da ba ba baaaaaaaa im lovin it


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey I've always wondered what kind of system is best for slideout racks? do you guys do that sort of thing?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 14 2010, 09:51 PM~18050094
> *The access panel is the tailgate, LOL. Just open the tailgate and slide the batteries out the back if you ever need to.
> *


I was wondering the same thing cuz it looks like the battery tray and solenoid mounts are welded to the original bed floor. I was asking myself " how the hell is the owner gonna change noids".


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I put the batteries and solenoids in there when the floor was there. It really isn't that hard to do. Just slide the batteries in at an angle and plop them down in the rack. You can get your hand (with a wrench) onto all the solenoid nuts and bolts. The wires were also put on after everything was welded up. GEEZ, you guys act like I have never done this stuff before.
Todays progress. I replumbed the pumps and tried to minimize the clutter on the pumps that was kinda ugly before. I also started the hardlining. The accumulators will be underneath the bedfloor off the bulkhead fittings. Also, the owner wants to eventually run the Hydroholics pumps with the reverse blocks, so I mounted the pumps so that he doesn't have to redrill any holes in the floor when it come time.


----------



## Lee337 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks awesome.

But, I HATE those yellow wires.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't worry, they will almost disappear when I am done.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking damn good man!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: ...How much for some prebent hard lines,just these ones...I'll Pick up...Looks alot cleaner than having black hoses.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

You can't really bend hardlines for something you aren't attaching it to at that moment. Different fittings, different turns on the fittings, ect. If you want to bring it by sometime, I can do it for you though.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 16 2010, 01:40 PM~18062881
> *You can't really bend hardlines for something you aren't attaching it to at that moment. Different fittings, different turns on the fittings, ect. If you want to bring it by sometime, I can do it for you though.
> *


:thumbsup: ....pm sent.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Jul 16 2010, 12:03 AM~18059412
> *Looks awesome.
> 
> But, I HATE those yellow wires.
> *


X 3000  
why do they make them yellow why not a blazing orange? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

They just happen to be one of the brightest colors, huh?


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

awesome work as always bro!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

A couple pics of the completed install. Mario is on his way home to New Mexico.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Job well done, as usual man!


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

So is it driveable all the way down? I remember you saying at the beginning of the thread rhat the owner didnt want it to lay out.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The tranny crossmember is on the ground. He could buy a new crossmember for it and then it would be off the ground. Right now he just has to tap the front up an inch and it rolls.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Doesn't look to bad as it sits.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

What made you wanna use a threaded swivel joint on the cylinder conected to the lower a-arm versus a power ball????still a great install :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The heim? They don't make any noise and never have to be greased.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THIS IS WHAT I WAS THINKING ABOUT FOR MY BOMB, THE SAME DESIGN


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

what size bolt is that in the hiem on the control arm? is that 1/2?

Im sure that is more than enough for FWD and minis, but would you use the same setup on a heavier ride like a fullsize car/truck with a v8 in it?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn good job on those lowers that takes some skills


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Jul 23 2010, 04:41 PM~18125345
> *what size bolt is that in the hiem on the control arm? is that 1/2?
> 
> Im sure that is more than enough for FWD and minis, but would you use the same setup on a heavier ride like a fullsize car/truck with a v8 in it?
> *


I used the same setup on a full size chevy with a V8 and he has never had a problem.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

any video of it hittin switches? :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

where did you get the heims? I want the same for my car.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

looks really nice homie


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 25 2010, 04:41 PM~18138098
> *where did you get the heims? I want the same for my car.
> *


http://hydroholics.net/miscellaneous.html


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicedBenz_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 PM~18142638
> *http://hydroholics.net/miscellaneous.html
> *


Fuck! I just ordered some stuff from them, now I gotta place a new order!


----------

